# Cream Separator Video



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

Theres a great video on you tube showing someone using a ebay type cream separator using goats milk. Its very good. The only thing about the video that bugs me, is the hand that keeps coming in from the side and adjusting the flow:

Heres the link:





Daniel


----------

